# Tool Restorations >  Old Chisels / Old Gouges Restoration

## SculptyWorks

I recently made a duplicator tool for my lathe, because I needed to make a whole lot of parts that looked exactly the same!
Duplicator Tool for the Lathe


...and here are said parts, they're the handles for these old chisels I restored!

----------

lassab999 (Oct 5, 2021),

nova_robotics (Oct 8, 2021),

rlm98253 (Oct 4, 2021),

Toolmaker51 (Oct 2, 2021)

----------

